# لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء



## محبة لله (5 فبراير 2006)

*لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

أريد ان اسألكم سؤال إخوتي , وهو ماهي الحكمة من وجودإلهكم يسوع في بطن العذراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

هل انت جاد في سؤالك هذا ان انك لا تعلم ماذا تقول 
اولا لاتمام النبوات في العهد القديم 
ثانيا لاتمام العملية التى خطط لها منذ سقوط آدم وهى الفداء 


لو لم تكن الاجوبة كافية وضح سؤالك 
وياريت تجاوب على موضوع اصل الحجاب وموضوع اهذا ما يريده المسلمون في التوقيع الخاص بى وشكرا


----------



## محبة لله (5 فبراير 2006)

ومالك متنرفز كدة إهدي شوية ..........انا قصدي ليه إختار الطريقة دي للمجيء للعالم لماذا لم يأتي متجسدا مباشرة من السماء مدام هدف مجيئه هو الصلب لفداء البشرية ؟ليه إختار إنه يقعد في بطن العذراء تسعة اشهر بكاملها .؟؟؟وماهي الحكمة من ذلك؟؟؟أظن السؤال وضح .......انتظر ردك


----------



## answer me muslims (5 فبراير 2006)

> ومالك متنرفز كدة إهدي شوية ..........انا قصدي ليه إختار الطريقة دي للمجيء للعالم لماذا لم يأتي متجسدا مباشرة من السماء مدام هدف مجيئه هو الصلب لفداء البشرية ؟ليه إختار إنه يقعد في بطن العذراء تسعة اشهر بكاملها .؟؟؟وماهي الحكمة من ذلك؟؟؟أظن السؤال وضح .......انتظر ردك
> __________________


اخى الحبيب السيد المسيح شبهنا فى كل شى معادا الخطيئه وجاء الى العالم  شبهنا ونيابه عنا لكى يحمل عنا الخطيئه ولو جاء كما تقول  متجسد جاهز يعنى يبقا مش شبهنا ويبقا كائن اخر  ولا ينفع ان يكون نيابه عنا  ارجو ان تكون فهمت


----------



## almanse (5 فبراير 2006)

drpepo قال:
			
		

> هل انت جاد في سؤالك هذا ان انك لا تعلم ماذا تقول
> اولا لاتمام النبوات في العهد القديم


هل تقصد ان الله تفاجأ بوجود نبوءات فاضطر الى تنفيدها؟ ستقول لا. 
إذاً مازال السؤال مطروحاً: لماذا دخل ربك في بطن العذراء؟
وهل هو دخول حقيقي أم مجازي؟



> اخى الحبيب السيد المسيح شبهنا فى كل شى معادا الخطيئه وجاء الى العالم شبهنا ونيابه عنا لكى يحمل عنا الخطيئه ولو جاء كما تقول متجسد جاهز يعنى يبقا مش شبهنا ويبقا كائن اخر ولا ينفع ان يكون نيابه عنا ارجو ان تكون فهمت


من هو الذي يشبهنا؟ هل الشخص الناسوتي المخلوق الذي كان يتقدم في الحكمة بعقله المخلوق وروحة البشرية المخلوقة التي سلمها على الصليب.

هذا الشخص مخلوق لا تعبدونه. 
الله شخص آخر لم يشبهك قط.
وتذكر يا زيزي قبل ان تجيب ان الكنيسة تقول ان الجسد يحوي شخصين.
تحياتي.


----------



## maarttina (5 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> هل تقصد ان الله تفاجأ بوجود نبوءات فاضطر الى تنفيدها؟ ستقول لا.
> إذاً مازال السؤال مطروحاً: لماذا دخل ربك في بطن العذراء؟
> وهل هو دخول حقيقي أم مجازي؟
> 
> ...


طيب انت عاوز اجابة اول سؤال من الكتاب المقدس ولا من القرأن ؟؟
الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم وخطئة ادم وحواء اراد ان يعطي لهم امل في الحياة من جديد 
فوعدهم ان نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية 
فكان لازم حسب هذا الوعد ان يأتي المسيح من نسل امرأة وكانت هي العذراء
وذلك لاكثر من حكمة اولا ان بميلد المسيح من العذراء مريم انتهي لعنة نسل المرأة بعد خطيئتها 
كما ان المسيح كاله متجسد لابد ان ياخذ صورة التجسد الكامل بمعني ان يولد من امرأة وان يظل رحم في بطنها 9 اشهر وكل ذلك 
سؤالك التاني جاوبت عليه في مداخله سابقه ليك الله عاقل بكلمته اللي هو المسيح كلمة الله وحي بروحه القدوس والثلاثه هم واحد 
الجسد يحوي شخصين هات دليلك ؟؟؟؟!!!


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

إن تجسد ابن الله الأزلي حسب الكتاب المقدس ليس حادثة ضرورية أو اضطرارية في ذاتها وإنما هو إتضاع اختياري. فإن الله لأجل فداء البشر بذل ابنه الوحيد الذي أتي إلي العالم ليخلصنا من خطايانا واشترك في اللحم والدم لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية (عب 2 : 15) وهذا التجسد وإن لم يكن ضرورياً في ذاته كان ضرورياً لفداء البشر لأنه ليس من طريقة أخرى معلنة لنا يمكن خلاص الناس بها. وذلك يوافق تعليم الكتاب المقدس الواضح أن اسم المسيح هو الاسم الوحيد الذي يقدر البشر أن يخلصوا به (أع 4 : 12) وأنه لو أمكن نوال البر علي طريقة أخري لكان المسيح قد مات حسب قول الرسول بلا سبب (غل 2 : 21) وأيضاً أنه لو كان الناموس قادراً أن يحيي لكان بالحقيقة البر بالناموس (غل 3 : 21). 


بما أن القصد بتجسد المسيح وتتميمه عمل الفداء هو مصالحتنا مع الله سمي المسيح وسيطنا لأنه دخل بيننا وبين الله يكفر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا. وبما أن المسيح قد كفر عن الخطية ولا يقدر غيره علي ذلك يكون هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس وصانع السلام (أف 3 : 16 و 1 تي 2 : 5). 

و هناك صفات لازمة لاتمام وساطة المسيح (بحسب الكتاب المقدس) و من اهمها:


 أن يكون إنساناً. إن الرسول نص علي أن سبب اتخاذ المسيح طبيعتنا لا طبيعة الملائكة هو أنه أتي ليفدينا فكان ضرورياً أن يولد تحت الناموس الذي خالفناه لكي يكمل كل بر وأن يتألم ويموت ذبيحة لكي يكفر عن خطايانا وأن يشترك في حياتنا البشرية لكي يشعر بضعفاتنا فلذلك كما تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما (عب 2 : 14). 
أن يكون بدون خطية. فإن الذبيحة التي كانت تقدم علي المذبح كان يجب حسب الناموس الموسوي أن تكون بلا عيب والذي يقدم نفسه إلي الله ذبيحة عن خطايا العالم يجب أن يكون هو نفسه بريئاً من الخطية. فمن المستحيل أن يكون المخلص من الخطية خاطئاً لأنه لا يقدر أن يصل إلي الله ولا أن يكون ذبيحة عن الخطايا ولا مصدر القداسة والحياة الأبدية لشعبه إن لم يكن هو باراً قدوساً ولذلك وجب أن يكون رئيس كهنتنا قدوساً بلا شر ولا دنس ومنفصلاً عن الخطية (عب 7 : 26) ولذلك كان هو بدون خطية (عب 4 : 15 و 1 بط 2 : 22). 
أن يكون إلهاً. لأنه لا يقدر أن ينزع الخطية إلا دم من هو أعظم من مجرد مخلوق والمسيح في حال كونه إلهاً بتقديم نفسه مرة واحدة ذبيحة أكمل إلي الأبد المؤمنين (عب 7 : 27 و 9 : 26) وكذلك لا يقدر إلا شخص إلهي أن يبيد سلطان الشيطان وينقذ الذين قد سباهم ولا يقدر علي تتميم عمل الفداء العظيم إلا من هو قادر علي كل شئ وله حكمة ومعرفة غير محدودتين ليكون رئيس كنيسته ودياناً للجميع ولا يقدر أن يكون مصدر الحياة الروحية لجميع المفديين إلا من حل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت. 
*جميع هذه الصفات اجتمعت في المسيح يسوع له كل المجد,, فهي ليست اعتباطا يا عزيزي, بل ظمن خطة اعدها الله مسبقا و ظمن شروط ملزومة لاتمام الكفارة و تحقيق الوساطة*

*اما الاخ المنسي فليس عنده غير المسيح فيه شخصين و فيه ناسوت و لاهوت و كأنه مكتشف الذرة, و المضحك بالامر كأننا غافلون عن الامر...*

*فيا عزيزي عزوز من قال ان الله دخل رحم مريم؟ هل الله محدود لهذه الدرجة ليتقوقع في رحم امرأة؟*

*المسلمين بيذهلوا بأشياء يوم بعد يوم... يا مسيحيين, في نص بالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله دخل رحم مريم و تحدد او تقوقع فيه؟*


----------



## almanse (6 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				maarttina قال:
			
		


			الجسد يحوي شخصين هات دليلك ؟؟؟؟!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

زميلتي, الدلائل من اقوال الكنيسة. ليس استنتاج بل نقل حرفي لقول الكنيسة.  شخصين وروحن وعقلين:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=20301&postcount=60

عزيزي  ماي روك: تقول ان ابن الله اللاهوتي تجسد. ماشي. 
لكن الكنيسة تفرق ايضاً بين الابن الناسوتي (عقل الله) وبين الناسوت بعقله البشري الذي يتقدم في الحكمة كما يقول كتابك والتفسير.

من سيدين يا عزيزي؟ 
الابن اللاهوت الازلي بعقله اللاهوتي, ام الابن الناسوتي بعقله البشري القاصر.
من سوف يدين؟ الاقنوم الثاني الذي تعبده ام الشخص المخلوق الذي لا تعبد فيه لا جسده ولا نفسه ولا روحه ولا عقله البشري.

وشكراً
.*


----------



## محبة لله (6 فبراير 2006)

يعني ياجماعة إنتو شايفين إنه لايمكن أن يكون من طبيعتنا إلا إذا إتحد بيها وذلك ماتم في بطن العذراء....صح مش هو ده قصدكم ؟.بس هذا التفكير يإخواني الأعزاء تفكير خاطيء من أساسه لو فكرتو فيه قليلا ......لان الله إذا أراد ان يفعل شيء ليس مضطرا ان يخضع لقوانين الكون والطبيعة حتى يتم مايريده !!! الله هو خالق قوانين الكون وهي الخاضعة له ولايمكن ان يكون هو الخاضع لهاأبدا..فبناء عليه لو أراد الله ان يأتي متجسدا(حاشالله)بجسد من نفس طبيعتنا فإنه يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك دون الإضطرار لدخول رحم العذراء ..الله لايعجزه شيء .....فكروا كدة في كلامي وستجدوا أنه من غير المنطقي أن يخضع الله لقوانين الكون والطبيعة ليفعل شيء اراده وكأنه عجز أن يفعله دون أن يخضع لهذه القوانين ...


----------



## drpepo (6 فبراير 2006)

سيدتى طب ما تفكرى في السؤال دا ما نتيجة انك تلاقى شخص ظهر فجأة 
ممكن تجاوبينى ؟


----------



## maarttina (6 فبراير 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> يعني ياجماعة إنتو شايفين إنه لايمكن أن يكون من طبيعتنا إلا إذا إتحد بيها وذلك ماتم في بطن العذراء....صح مش هو ده قصدكم ؟.بس هذا التفكير يإخواني الأعزاء تفكير خاطيء من أساسه لو فكرتو فيه قليلا ......لان الله إذا أراد ان يفعل شيء ليس مضطرا ان يخضع لقوانين الكون والطبيعة حتى يتم مايريده !!! الله هو خالق قوانين الكون وهي الخاضعة له ولايمكن ان يكون هو الخاضع لهاأبدا..فبناء عليه لو أراد الله ان يأتي متجسدا(حاشالله)بجسد من نفس طبيعتنا فإنه يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك دون الإضطرار لدخول رحم العذراء ..الله لايعجزه شيء .....فكروا كدة في كلامي وستجدوا أنه من غير المنطقي أن يخضع الله لقوانين الكون والطبيعة ليفعل شيء اراده وكأنه عجز أن يفعله دون أن يخضع لهذه القوانين ...


ما هو حضرتك احنا قلنالك لو قريت رد روك عليك 
المسيح كان يجب ان يأتي بمواصفات البشر الطبيعية ان يولد من نسل امرأة وان يكون الروح القدس الحال في رحم السيدة العذراء لمدة 9 اشهر حتي يكون ولادة المسيح كأي بشر عادي لكن يكون انسان كامل وهذه هي مواصفات الكفاره ان يكون انسان كامل ذات طبيعة لاهوتية اي بلا خطية او كامل وليس كامل غير الله وقد كان السيد المسيح الانسان الوحيد الكامل الذي بلاخطيئة 
فقد شابهنا كبشر في كل شئ عدا الخطية وحدها
ولذلك استحق ان يتم الخلاص بموته وقيامته 
هل اضتحت الاجابة الان ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2006)

اعتقد اني شوشتها ب1كر الصفات الثلاثة اللازمة, كان المفروض اذكر الصفة الي سألت عنها


*أن يكون إنساناً. إن الرسول نص علي أن سبب اتخاذ المسيح طبيعتنا لا طبيعة الملائكة هو أنه أتي ليفدينا فكان ضرورياً أن يولد تحت الناموس الذي خالفناه لكي يكمل كل بر وأن يتألم ويموت ذبيحة لكي يكفر عن خطايانا وأن يشترك في حياتنا البشرية لكي يشعر بضعفاتنا فلذلك كما تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما (عب 2 : 14).*

*فلو خلق الله انسان بعمر يناهز الثلاثين عندما بدأ عمله, لكان غير موافيا للشروط, اذ لم يخلق تحت الناموس, و و لم يكن مجربا لكل شئ جربناه, اذ هو مر بكل مرحلة مرينا نحن فيها و كان بدون خطية, اذ من السهل محاججة الله و القول اخلقني في عمر الثلاثين و انا اكون ناضج و غير عامل للخطية*

*كما وهو ايضا تحقيق للوعود, فالله وعد ابراهيم الخلاص من نسله و هذا ما تممه بالمسيح يسوع له كل المجد*

*كما لا ننسى انه لو خلقه الله قبل الصلب بيوم و صلب بعدها ليحقق الكفارة, لكان انسانا غير عاديا و بذلك غير كامل بمعنى الكلمة لتحقيق الغفران*

*فالله يستطيع خلق المليارات من الخرفان و تقدمتها للهيكل لغفران الخطايا, لكن الله عادل و عمله يكون ضمن خطة عادلة لا لضمن جبروت متزمت غير عادل*


*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## محبة لله (6 فبراير 2006)

((سمي المسيح وسيطنا لأنه دخل بيننا وبين الله يكفر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا. وبما أن المسيح قد كفر عن الخطية ولا يقدر غيره علي ذلك يكون هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله))
اريد ان أفهم من هو الوسيط ؟ هل تقصد إقنوم الإبن ؟اليس الأبن هو الله نفسه؟فكيف يكون هو وسيط بيننا وبين الله ؟؟؟يعني وسيط بيننا وبين نفسه؟؟؟ 

((, في نص بالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله دخل رحم مريم و تحدد او تقوقع فيه؟))
والله حيرتونا معاكم ماإنتو إللي بتقولو كده ده مش إحنا ,!! يعني تقصد ان الله كان داخل الرحم وبنفس الوقت مش داخله ؟؟؟إزاي ؟؟

((سيدتي طب ما تفكري في السؤال دا ما نتيجة انك تلاقى شخص ظهر فجأة ))
ممكن تجاوبينى
والله ممكن يأتي متجسدا من السماءهكذاولكن دون أن أراه ينزل منها فبالتالي ستكون ردة فعلي عادية وأنا حأعرف من أين أنه نزل من السماء إذا لم أراه ؟؟؟.يعني حشوفه إنسان عادي .......
((كما لا ننسى انه لو خلقه الله قبل الصلب بيوم و صلب بعدها ليحقق الكفارة, لكان انسانا غير عاديا و بذلك غير كامل بمعنى الكلمة لتحقيق الغفران
يعني ممكن يخلقه مثلافي سن العاشرة ثم يعيش كناسوت كامل يتألم ويجوع وإلى آخره يعني كامل في بشريته ألا ينفع هذا الناسوت للفداء؟؟ ولا لازم يدخل رحم العذراء عشان يكون إنسان كامل ؟ طيب ماعندك مثلا آدم لم يكن داخل رحم إمرأة ومع ذلك كان إنسان كامل ومن نفس طبيعتنا.وكذلك حواء نفس الشيء أذن وجوده في رحم العذراء ليس ضرورة ليكون من نفس طبيعتنا


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> ((سمي المسيح وسيطنا لأنه دخل بيننا وبين الله يكفر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا. وبما أن المسيح قد كفر عن الخطية ولا يقدر غيره علي ذلك يكون هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله))
> اريد ان أفهم من هو الوسيط ؟ هل تقصد إقنوم الإبن ؟اليس الأبن هو الله نفسه؟فكيف يكون هو وسيط بيننا وبين الله ؟؟؟يعني وسيط بيننا وبين نفسه؟؟؟


 
الوساطة هي التي تمت بسفك دم المسيح الغالي على عود الصليب لتكون لنا وساطة عادلة و طاهرة مع الله, اذ الله قدم هذا الجسد البار التي هو الوساطة بحسب خطة الله





> ((, في نص بالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله دخل رحم مريم و تحدد او تقوقع فيه؟))
> والله حيرتونا معاكم ماإنتو إللي بتقولو كده ده مش إحنا ,!! يعني تقصد ان الله كان داخل الرحم وبنفس الوقت مش داخله ؟؟؟إزاي ؟؟


 
معلش, يا ريت تهدي اعصابك و ما في داعي للانفعال و هذا الاسلوب الغير محبذ

الله غير محدود, فاللح ليس له حجم ثابت مثلنا, فالله يملأ الكون و ما فيه, و الله يستطيع التواجد في مصر و العراق في ان واحد, هل تتفقين معي في هذه النقطة؟





> ((سيدتي طب ما تفكري في السؤال دا ما نتيجة انك تلاقى شخص ظهر فجأة ))
> ممكن تجاوبينى
> والله ممكن يأتي متجسدا من السماءهكذاولكن دون أن أراه ينزل منها فبالتالي ستكون ردة فعلي عادية وأنا حأعرف من أين أنه نزل من السماء إذا لم أراه ؟؟؟.يعني حشوفه إنسان عادي .......


 
الظهار انك يا لم تقرأ الشرط الذي وضعته, يا انك تتجاهليه عن قصد... من احدى الشروط ان يكون الجسد مولود تحت الشريعة






> ((كما لا ننسى انه لو خلقه الله قبل الصلب بيوم و صلب بعدها ليحقق الكفارة, لكان انسانا غير عاديا و بذلك غير كامل بمعنى الكلمة لتحقيق الغفران
> يعني ممكن يخلقه مثلافي سن العاشرة ثم يعيش كناسوت كامل يتألم ويجوع وإلى آخره يعني كامل في بشريته ألا ينفع هذا الناسوت للفداء؟؟ ولا لازم يدخل رحم العذراء عشان يكون إنسان كامل ؟ طيب ماعندك مثلا آدم لم يكن داخل رحم إمرأة ومع ذلك كان إنسان كامل ومن نفس طبيعتنا.وكذلك حواء نفس الشيء أذن وجوده في رحم العذراء ليس ضرورة ليكون من نفس طبيعتنا


 
معلش التكرار يعلم الشطار

*أن يكون إنساناً. إن الرسول نص علي أن سبب اتخاذ المسيح طبيعتنا لا طبيعة الملائكة هو أنه أتي ليفدينا فكان ضرورياً أن يولد تحت الناموس الذي خالفناه لكي يكمل كل بر وأن يتألم ويموت ذبيحة لكي يكفر عن خطايانا وأن يشترك في حياتنا البشرية لكي يشعر بضعفاتنا فلذلك كما تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما (عب 2 : 14).

فلو خلق الله انسان بعمر يناهز الثلاثين عندما بدأ عمله, لكان غير موافيا للشروط, اذ لم يخلق تحت الناموس, و و لم يكن مجربا لكل شئ جربناه, اذ هو مر بكل مرحلة مرينا نحن فيها و كان بدون خطية, اذ من السهل محاججة الله و القول اخلقني في عمر الثلاثين و انا اكون ناضج و غير عامل للخطية*

*كما وهو ايضا تحقيق للوعود, فالله وعد ابراهيم الخلاص من نسله و هذا ما تممه بالمسيح يسوع له كل المجد*



فلا ينفع ان يتجسد في عمر العشر سنوات, اذ سيكون غير مولود تحت الناموس, كما و ان ما الفرق بالنسبة لك ان تجسد بعد 10 سنين ام قبلها؟ اذا كنا قد قبلنا فكرة التجسد, فهل المشكلة في فترتها؟ 

كما و ان ادم ليس انسان كامل, فهو اخطأو الشئ نفسه بالنسبة لحواء  و المسيح لم يخطأ البتة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (7 فبراير 2006)

*عزيزي روك  موضوع جميل (لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء ) ويثير بعض الاسئلة.
بما ان الله قادر لى كل شيء. لو حبلت الغذراء بتوأم. فمن منهما سيكون يسوع؟؟

تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي روك موضوع جميل (لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء ) ويثير بعض الاسئلة.*
> *بما ان الله قادر لى كل شيء. لو حبلت الغذراء بتوأم. فمن منهما سيكون يسوع؟؟*
> 
> *تحياتي*


 
مش بتلاحظ انك بتناقض نفسك؟

بتقول انها عذراء و بتقول انها بتحبل بتؤم؟ مين هذا الثاني الي تحبل فيه بغير الروح القدس؟


----------



## محبة لله (7 فبراير 2006)

معلش ممكن تذكرلي النص إلي موجود في كتابكم المقدس إللي فيه إنو لازم يكون المولود تحت الناموس


----------



## almanse (7 فبراير 2006)

*عزيزي وهل الروح القدس تبطل فعاليته اذا حبّل امرأة واحدة؟ 
الله بكلمته اللاهوتية وبروحه اللهوتي قادر ان يكرر ما حدث مع العذراء.
طيب حتى تتضح الصورة. الله قادر ان يخلق مريم اخرى مطهرة تحبل بالروح القدس ايضاً كما حبلت العذراء وفي نفس وقت.
فما الفرق بين الجنينين والمولودين؟ 

تحياتي.*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي وهل الروح القدس تبطل فعاليته اذا حبّل امرأة واحدة؟ *
> *الله بكلمته اللاهوتية وبروحه اللهوتي قادر ان يكرر ما حدث مع العذراء.*
> *طيب حتى تتضح الصورة. الله قادر ان يخلق مريم اخرى مطهرة تحبل بالروح القدس ايضاً كما حبلت العذراء وفي نفس وقت.*
> *فما الفرق بين الجنينين والمولودين؟ *
> ...


 
فعلا افتقر الى الحوار القوي ذو الحجج, افقتر الى هذا الحوار التي يأتي فيه السائل و في جعبته اسألة حقيقية... شايفيين يا مسيحيين؟ الاسئلة بقت ليش ما حبلت بأثنين و مين يكون مين...


الله قادر على فعل المذكور و هذا لا شك فيه, لكن ليت خطة اله ان يتجسد في اكثر من جسد لعمل المطلوب, فجسد طاهر واحد كفيل بتحقيق المقصد

كما و ان الله ليس ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة لكي لا يستطيع السيطرة على كم جنين ستحبل مريم من الروح القدس...


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> معلش ممكن تذكرلي النص إلي موجود في كتابكم المقدس إللي فيه إنو لازم يكون المولود تحت الناموس


 

*عبرانيين 2 

14ولمَّا كانَ الأبناءُ شُركاءَ في اللَّحمِ والدَّمِ، شاركَهُم يَسوعُ كذلِكَ في طَبيعتِهِم هذِهِ لِيَقضيَ بِمَوتِهِ على الذي في يدِهِ سُلطانُ المَوتِ، أي إبليسَ، 15ويُحَرِّرَ الذينَ كانوا طَوالَ حَياتِهِم في العُبودِيَّةِ خَوفًا مِنَ المَوتِ. 16جاءَ لا ليُساعِدَ المَلائكَةَ، بَل ليُساعِدَ نَسلَ إبراهيمَ. 17فكانَ علَيهِ أنْ يُشابِهَ إخوتَهُ في كُلِّ شيءٍ، حتَّى يكونَ رئيسَ كهنةٍ، رَحيمًا أمينًا في خِدمَةِ الله، فيُكَفِّرَ عَنْ خَطايا الشَّعبِ، 18لأنَّهُ هوَ نَفسُهُ تألَّمَ بِالتَجرِبَةِ، فأمكنَهُ أنْ يُعينَ المُجَرَّبينَ*


----------



## almanse (7 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			فعلا افتقر الى الحوار القوي ذو الحجج, افقتر الى هذا الحوار التي يأتي فيه السائل و في جعبته اسألة حقيقية... شايفيين يا مسيحيين؟ الاسئلة بقت ليش ما حبلت بأثنين و مين يكون مين...

الله قادر على فعل المذكور و هذا لا شك فيه, لكن ليت خطة اله ان يتجسد في اكثر من جسد لعمل المطلوب, فجسد طاهر واحد كفيل بتحقيق المقصد

كما و ان الله ليس ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة لكي لا يستطيع السيطرة على كم جنين ستحبل مريم من الروح القدس...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي فهمت كلامي.انا لا اتكلم عن الجسد ولا عن خطة الله بل عن قدرته وانت قلت الله قادر ان يخلق اكثر من شخص (بنفس وروح وعقل بشري) بنفس طريقة خلق ابن مريم بدون خطيئة
وهذا هو القصد. شخصين بنفس المواصفات وبنفس طريقة ولادة ابن مريم. فهل ستسميهما يسوع ايضاً

وشكراً. 
؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي فهمت كلامي.انا لا اتكلم عن الجسد ولا عن خطة الله بل عن قدرته وانت قلت الله قادر ان يخلق اكثر من شخص (بنفس وروح وعقل بشري) بنفس طريقة خلق ابن مريم بدون خطيئة*
> *وهذا هو القصد. شخصين بنفس المواصفات وبنفس طريقة ولادة ابن مريم. فهل ستسميهما يسوع ايضاً*
> 
> *وشكراً. *
> *؟؟*


 
انا اسميهم؟ و مين انا لاعطي رب المجد اسما؟ الله اتخذ هذا الاسم و لم يعطى له بمشيئة بشر, فلو كان الامر كما تتصوره, فيكون الامر راجع لله ليس لي و لتسمياتي الشخصية


----------



## محبة لله (14 فبراير 2006)

إقتباس ((سمي المسيح وسيطنا لأنه دخل بيننا وبين الله يكفر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا. وبما أن المسيح قد كفر عن الخطية ولا يقدر غيره علي ذلك يكون هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله)

أخي روك أريد إجابة مقنعة لأني أحسست من إجابتك على سؤالي هذا أن هناك شخصين مختلفين ؟؟؟لذلك سأكرر السؤال مرة أخرى اريد ان أفهم من هو الوسيط ؟ هل تقصد إقنوم الإبن ؟اليس الأبن هو الله نفسه؟فكيف يكون هو وسيط بيننا وبين الله ؟؟؟يعني وسيط بيننا وبين نفسه؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> إقتباس ((سمي المسيح وسيطنا لأنه دخل بيننا وبين الله يكفر عن خطايانا ويشفع فينا. وبما أن المسيح قد كفر عن الخطية ولا يقدر غيره علي ذلك يكون هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله)
> 
> أخي روك أريد إجابة مقنعة لأني أحسست من إجابتك على سؤالي هذا أن هناك شخصين مختلفين ؟؟؟لذلك سأكرر السؤال مرة أخرى اريد ان أفهم من هو الوسيط ؟ هل تقصد إقنوم الإبن ؟اليس الأبن هو الله نفسه؟فكيف يكون هو وسيط بيننا وبين الله ؟؟؟يعني وسيط بيننا وبين نفسه؟؟؟


 

أن الوسيط يتصل بالطرفين ليتوسط بينهما. فلا يمكن للسيد المسيح أن يتوسط لدى الآب وهو منفصل عنه ولا أن يتوسط عن الناس منفصلاً عنهم. إنه كوسيط بين الله والناس يليق به أن يحمل الوحدة مع الآب في الجوهر، كما يحمل الوحدة مع الطبيعة البشرية. جاء مصالحًا الاثنين معًا بكونه ابن الله المتأنس، لقد حمل في طبيعته الواحدة اتحاد الطبيعتين معًا دون خلطة أو امتزاج أو تغيير.


سلام و نعمة


----------



## محبة لله (14 فبراير 2006)

(أن الوسيط يتصل بالطرفين ليتوسط بينهما فلا يمكن للسيد المسيح أن يتوسط لدى الآب وهو منفصل عنه ولا أن يتوسط عن الناس منفصلاً عنهم)
.انا أوافقك انه يكون متصل بالطرفين (والاتصال انواع إتصال قرابة .صداقة )ولكن ليس معنى ذلك ان هذا الأتصال هو الإتحاد .........لم افهم أيضا فأنت تجعل الأبن هو شخص آخر مختلف عن الأب هذا مافهمته من فحوى كلامك


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> (أن الوسيط يتصل بالطرفين ليتوسط بينهما فلا يمكن للسيد المسيح أن يتوسط لدى الآب وهو منفصل عنه ولا أن يتوسط عن الناس منفصلاً عنهم)
> .انا أوافقك انه يكون متصل بالطرفين (والاتصال انواع إتصال قرابة .صداقة )ولكن ليس معنى ذلك ان هذا الأتصال هو الإتحاد .........لم افهم أيضا فأنت تجعل الأبن هو شخص آخر مختلف عن الأب هذا مافهمته من فحوى كلامك


 

ليس للصداقة اي علاقة بالاتصال المقصود في نص الكتاب المقدس

و معلش الامر جديد بالنسبة ليك, يعني التكرار يعلم الشطار

أن الوسيط يتصل بالطرفين ليتوسط بينهما. فلا يمكن للسيد المسيح أن يتوسط لدى الآب وهو منفصل عنه ولا أن يتوسط عن الناس منفصلاً عنهم. إنه كوسيط بين الله والناس يليق به أن يحمل الوحدة مع الآب في الجوهر، كما يحمل الوحدة مع الطبيعة البشرية. جاء مصالحًا الاثنين معًا بكونه ابن الله المتأنس، لقد حمل في طبيعته الواحدة اتحاد الطبيعتين معًا دون خلطة أو امتزاج أو تغيير.


----------



## maroc (14 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> أن الوسيط يتصل بالطرفين ليتوسط بينهما. فلا يمكن للسيد المسيح أن يتوسط لدى الآب وهو منفصل عنه ولا أن يتوسط عن الناس منفصلاً عنهم. إنه كوسيط بين الله والناس يليق به أن يحمل الوحدة مع الآب في الجوهر، كما يحمل الوحدة مع الطبيعة البشرية. جاء مصالحًا الاثنين معًا بكونه ابن الله المتأنس، .


كيف يا عزيزي؟ 
اللاهوت ليس له طبيعة ناسوتية. والناسوت ليس له طبيعة لاهوتة
اللاهوت شخص له جوهر لاهوتي. الناسوت شخص له جوهر ناسوي وهي النفس البشرية.

شخصين بطبيعتين وليس شخص واحد بطبيعتن. 
والشخص الثاني هو الوسيط بين الله والناس. فما الفرق بينه وبين اي نبي وسيط.




> لقد حمل في طبيعته الواحدة اتحاد الطبيعتين معًا دون خلطة أو امتزاج أو تغيير


عزيزي الطبيعة هي صفة للموصوف فمن هو الموصوف؟ لدينا موصوفين ناسوت و لاهوت.

ما رأيك لو قلت ان الله وموسى له طبيعة واحدة في طبيعتين؟
ما الفرق بين موسى والناسوت الذي حملت به السيدة مريم.


----------



## drpepo (17 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> كيف يا عزيزي؟
> اللاهوت ليس له طبيعة ناسوتية. والناسوت ليس له طبيعة لاهوتة
> اللاهوت شخص له جوهر لاهوتي. الناسوت شخص له جوهر ناسوي وهي النفس البشرية.
> 
> ...


كيف كان يسير السيد المسيح بطبعيتن يا استاذى الفاضل 
كيف يعقل هذا 
السيد المسيح كان له طبيعة واحدة لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> كيف يا عزيزي؟
> اللاهوت ليس له طبيعة ناسوتية. والناسوت ليس له طبيعة لاهوتة
> اللاهوت شخص له جوهر لاهوتي. الناسوت شخص له جوهر ناسوي وهي النفس البشرية.


 
اسمح لي ان اضحك قليلا.....

هو هذا الكلام الذي نردده لكم ليل نهار, فكن اختلف في محتواه؟ و من عارض عليه؟ و من قال ان الناسوت له طبيعة اللاهوت او العكس؟

بمعنى اخر, شو دخل كلامك بنقاشنا؟ ام انك فلست و لم يعد لك ما تكتبه, فمقت تكرر كلامنا الذي نقوله و متفقين عليه 100 بال 100







> شخصين بطبيعتين وليس شخص واحد بطبيعتن.


 
يا سلام؟ هو حتفسر بكيفك انت؟ مين سمحلك انك تفتي فتوتك؟ 

لو كنت محاور جيد, كان عرفت ان تفاسير الطرف المحاور هي من المسلمات, يعني لا يحق لك ان تطعن فيها او تقول انها غير صحيحة, الا اذا اتيت بدليل...





> والشخص الثاني هو الوسيط بين الله والناس. فما الفرق بينه وبين اي نبي وسيط.


 
اقرأ الشرح مرة ثانية, لانك مش فاهم لحد الان...







> عزيزي الطبيعة هي صفة للموصوف فمن هو الموصوف؟ لدينا موصوفين ناسوت و لاهوت.


 
الموصوف هو المسيح صاحب الطبيعتين, الطبيعة الالهية و الطبيعة الناسوتية, الملازمين لبعضهما





> ما رأيك لو قلت ان الله وموسى له طبيعة واحدة في طبيعتين؟


 
يبقى بتفتي فتوة بتنال عقابها من اسامة بن لادن او مصعب الزرقاوي, شو دخلي انا في الموضوع؟؟؟




> ما الفرق بين موسى والناسوت الذي حملت به السيدة مريم.


 
الفرق هو
موسى ولد ولادة طبيعة, عن ام و اب
المسيح ولد بالروح القدس

ناسوت موسى مخطئ
ناسوت المسيح لم يعرف الخطية


----------



## soso (28 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزي..اعجبتنى كلملتك التى اتفق فى معظمها معك..
فانا ايضا الهى اله ادم وداود ونوح ولوط وموسى الذى هو حبيبى يسوع ولا اله اخر سواه... لا يملا قلبى غيرك يا الله
واجابة سؤالك قريبة جدا منك.. والله الذى يملا قلبك لن يتركك ابدا حائرا بل سيرشدك الى الطريق ان طلبت منه.. لانه هو الطريق والحق والحياة


----------



## عضوة جديدة (30 أغسطس 2006)

اما انا سؤالي بسيط
من الذي خلق ام الله اي من الذي خلق السيده العذراء اذا كان هو الله
ارجو الرد علي سؤالي


----------



## ma7aba (30 أغسطس 2006)

> اما انا سؤالي بسيط
> من الذي خلق ام الله اي من الذي خلق السيده العذراء اذا كان هو الله
> ارجو الرد علي سؤالي


السؤال مكرر بالمناظرات الثنائية تفضلي روح اقرأي الجواب هنيك


----------



## holy cross (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

يبدو أن النقاش مع الأخ (عضو شغاااااال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)ما منو نع 
يا محترم ما المانع من أن تكون العذراء والدة سيدنا و ربنا يسوع المسيح و هي امرآة طاهرة و مطيعة للرب 
و لذا منحها الرب هذه النعمة الكبيرة و إني الأعلم ما جاء في قرآنكم حتى تناقشوننا في هذه الأمور الكبيرة 
على عقولكم


----------



## nightelf (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



maarttina قال:


> ما هو حضرتك احنا قلنالك لو قريت رد روك عليك
> المسيح كان يجب ان يأتي بمواصفات البشر الطبيعية ان يولد من نسل امرأة وان يكون الروح القدس الحال في رحم السيدة العذراء لمدة 9 اشهر حتي يكون ولادة المسيح كأي بشر عادي لكن يكون انسان كامل وهذه هي مواصفات الكفاره ان يكون انسان كامل ذات طبيعة لاهوتية اي بلا خطية او كامل وليس كامل غير الله وقد كان السيد المسيح الانسان الوحيد الكامل الذي بلاخطيئة
> فقد شابهنا كبشر في كل شئ عدا الخطية وحدها
> ولذلك استحق ان يتم الخلاص بموته وقيامته
> هل اضتحت الاجابة الان ؟؟؟






أرجو المعذرة: أعتقد أن هناك رجل أخر من نسل بشرى و أعتقد أنه بلا خطيئة و أن أمه قد كانت مملؤة بالروح القدس :
ما قولك فى..............  يوحنا المعمدان  .................


----------



## nightelf (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



nightelf قال:


> أرجو المعذرة: أعتقد أن هناك رجل أخر من نسل بشرى و أعتقد أنه بلا خطيئة و أن أمه قد كانت مملؤة بالروح القدس :
> ما قولك فى..............  يوحنا المعمدان  .................





يوحنا المعمدان الذى لم تلد أى مراة مثلة......................


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

لما تقول تعتقد يبقى تخلي اعتقادك دة لنفسك فقط فنحن غير ملزمين باعتقادك


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



nightelf قال:


> أرجو المعذرة: أعتقد أن هناك رجل أخر من نسل بشرى و أعتقد أنه بلا خطيئة و أن أمه قد كانت مملؤة بالروح القدس :
> ما قولك فى.............. يوحنا المعمدان .................


 
هو احنا حنمشي ببما تعتقد يا اخ؟

يوحنا المعمدان ليس معصوم من الخطيئة حاله حال اي نبي اخر..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

++ الأخ محبةلله
+++الإخوة قالوا لسيادتك أن الله تجسد لكى يخلص البشر  ، بأن يحمل فى جسده الخصوصى الذى تجسد به ، خطايا البشر الذين يؤمنون ، ويهبهم نعمة التبرير ، ونعمة الخلاص من أن تذهب أرواحهم للجحيم ، ونعمة القيامة المجيدة  .
+++++ ولكن سيادتك تعترض على طريقته ، وتعترض على حكمته .
++++  أنت حر .


----------



## abanobhabiby (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

بسم الله القوى
يأخى احنا عارفين قوة ربنا و عارفين انة رب واحد مش جديدة بدليل يااننا بنؤمن بالعهد القديم ( التوراة) لكن لازم تعرف ان يأخى الفاضل شوية اساسيات قبل ماتتكلم عن ستنا مريم ويسوع مرة واحدة ياراجل على مهلك شوية .
أولا لازم تعرف يعنى اية انسان بداية أدم لحم و دم من غير ماربنا نفخ روحة فية يبقى لامؤاخذة زية زى اى حاجة حية ربنا خلقها لكن الفرق ان الأنسان فية جواة روح اللة يايخليها يايطفشها ومش عاوزين ندى أمثلة و المسيح لة المجد كان بيتكلم على اللى ارواح الشيطان جواهم و ملياهم  لازم نفكر من الأول الأنسان اية ؟
الأنسان دة حاجة عظيمة جدا صنعها الخالق و يتكون من روح و نفس و جسد  وصنعة اللة دون سائر المخلوقات و نفخ فية من روحة وصنعة على صورتة و مثالة يبقى الأختلاف بين الأنسان وأى كائن أخر هو الروح لأن اى حيوان يحتوى على نفس و جسد ودة بنلاحظة فى الحيوان انة بيهرب من الخطر وخايف على نفسة ولما يموت او يذبح فلا تذهب نفسة الى الجحيم او الفردوس مثل الأنسان فهو كائن حى ودة الأختلاف مع نظرية ان الأنسان حيوان ناطق كما يقول الملحدين لأن اهم شئ يميز الأنسان هو الروح والروح هى من اللة او روح شريرة فى داخل الأنسان كما قال السيد المسيح فى انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8  اية 44 " أنتم من أب هو أبليس و شهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا . ذاك قتالا للناس منذ البدء ولم يثبت فى الحق لأنة ليس فية حق " وأصحاح 8 اية 47 " الذى من الله يسمع كلام الله . لذلك أنتم لستم تسمعون لأنكم لستم من الله" الأيتين واضحين كالشمس وليس بهم اية جدال فالروح التى من الله والروح التى من ابليس  كأن الأنسان بة اناء  من الزيت و الماء فهل يختلط الأثنان لايمكن الأختلاط وكلما كانت الروح التى بداخل الأنسان هى الأقوى فتحدث أزاحة للروح الأخرى فلو كان صوت الحق بداخلك هو الأقوى فيطرد الروح الشريرة التى بداخلك ويحجمها ويقللها وفى بعض الناس الأطهار المؤمنين لايوجد أثر للروح الشيطانية " ممتلئين بالروح " فيا أخى أثبت فى الحق لكى تمتلئ بروح الحق حتى يبصرك الله طريقة لأنة هو قال " انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة " اما بالنسبة للتثليث فيا عزيزى الأنسان نحن فى عصر العلم الأن يوجد من خلية حية من الأنسان أو الحيوان يمكن عمل الأستنساخ فهل تقدر انت على فعل شئ يقدر الله على فعلة حاش لله فالله قادر على صنع أى شئ فهو اللذى خلق السماء بكل مافيها بأصابعة  الأنسان هو:
1-	روح من الله
2-	نفس الكائن الحى 
3-	الجسد
الجسد هوالذى تحمل الألم على الأرض ونزف الدم وتواضع امام الرؤساء و الملوك مع أنة قادر على فعل اى شئ 
النفس هى التى اراد رب المجد ان يرينا انها ممكن ان تضعف امام حكم الظلم و اراد ان يعبر هذا الكأس وطلب من اللة ذلك
الروح هى الروح القدس التى تخلق وتحى الميت و تشفى المرضى فلذلك هى مختلفة عن أى روح لأنها روح الله القادر على فعل أى شئ 
وفى نفس الوقت فكانت حياة المسيح على الأرض هى ان ابليس لم يكن حتى قيامة المسيح من الأموات متأكد من أنة المسيح فكان ليعرف من هو اللة اراد ان يعيش بنفس الظروف و الحياة العادية و تجربة ابليس لة كما انة بشر عادى حتى يطمأننا بقولة " ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "  
تعاظم أيها الأنسان  تعاظم لأن الله يحبك واعطاك كل ماتطلبة وخلق لك كل ماتشتهى عينيك كل خلق الله جميل كل هذا ولايطلب منك أكثر من الشكر ولاتعبد غيرة اللة من حبة لك يريد ان يخلصك يريدك ان تصعد الية مرة اخرى الغرض الأساسى الحقيقى اللذى أرادة اللة  من وجودك  هو وجودك مع اللة فى الجنة لولا خطيئة حواء التى اطاحت بنا الى الهاوية الأولى وهى العالم لذلك قال يسوع المسيح انتم ليس من هذا العالم  الى خاصتة جاء و خاصتة تعرفه   الى من ؟ هذا سؤال مهم جدا لكل مؤمن بوجود الله فهو أرسل الأنبياء و لم يقدروا أن يوصلوا الناس الى المستوى اللذى يليق بالحياة مع الله لذلك ارسل أبنة الوحيد كلمة أبنة دى واجعة ناس كثير يقولك يعنى الله بيخلف يعنى انت بتتكلم على مين دة ربنا يابنى قادر على الخلق بيخلق يعنى روح أدم مين اللى نفخ فيها من روحة الله لذلك فهو قادر على أعطاء الروح المقدسة الى جسد اعطاة الله فى جسد السيدة العذراء لكى يعيش معنا على الأرض فى هذا العالم ويقول لك أيها الأنسان لاتخف هل رأيت المصاعب و المشاكل و العذابات و القتل اللذى فى هذا العالم انا الله قادر على أجتيازها ايضا لأنك ايها الأنسان المؤمن بى اللذى تعيش فى حياة الطهارة و البر و لاتعرف طريق الخطيئة بهذا الجسد الدنيوى وقادر ان تتغلب على أبليس و تنتصر علية فأنت مستحق ان تعيش معى فى الفردوس لقد اجتزت هذا الأمتحان الصعب و لكن عزيزى القارئ لو الأنسان فكر فى هذا الأمتحان وفكر فى أن يجتازة بدون مساعدة الله فهو هالك بلا محالة فأترك نفسك لله وهو قادر على وصولك الى بر الأمان أترك نفسك الى الله وقل لة أفعل بى ماتشاء فأنا أريد ملكوتك وأحبك يارب من كل قلبى وكل عقلى وكل نفسى حتى أجتاز هذا الأمتحان الصعب وأعيش معك فى ملكوتك هذا كل مبتغاى   
العذراء اللى أدت الجسد ( اللحم و الدم ) لعسيى زى مابتقول هى أطهر نساء العالمين برضة زى مابتقولو يعنى أطهر من أمهات الأنبياء كلهم أعترض بقة ياخوى لمجرد أنها أدت اللحم و الدم فقط أما الروح المقدسة فهى من الله وعازين نتكلم فى موضوع ثانى فرضا ان المسيح كان نبى عايش على الأرض أزاى جى ثانى فى أخر الزمان زى مابتقولو عمركش سمعت عن انسان يرفع وييجى ثانى بعد الاف السنين ياراجل أعقلها 
وسلام رب المجد الذى يفوق كل بشر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

+++الأخ الحبيب أبانوب حبيبى 
الرب يعوضك عن شرحك الجميل . 
+++ ولى مداخلة صغيرة ، وهى أن اللاهوت إتحد بمعجزة إلهية بالإنسان الكامل ، روحاً بشرية ونفساً بشرية وجسداً بشرياً .
+++ فإن كل ملء اللاهوت إتحد بناسوت كامل ، لكى يخلص الإنسان كله ، بدون أن يترك منه شيئاً تحت الحكم وفى قبضة إبليس .
++++ وإنه إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل فى العالم كله ، يجمع بين شيئين يستحيل أن نراهما معاً فى الإتحاد الطبيعى الغير معجزى .
+++إذ كان إتحاداً بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، وفى نفس الوقت ، كان بغير إنفصال وإنقسام .
+++++ وبالإجمال ، إنه :-  "إتحاد معجزى" .


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



My Rock قال:


> هو احنا حنمشي ببما تعتقد يا اخ؟
> 
> يوحنا المعمدان ليس معصوم من الخطيئة حاله حال اي نبي اخر..



أنت بكلامك هذا تخالف ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس:

يوحنا المعمدان كان يعمد الذين يقومون بعمل الخطيئة بالماء.

يوحنا المعمدان قام بتعميد المسيح نفسة. 

أذكر لى ما هى خطيئة يوحنا المعمدان.


----------



## Tabitha (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



nightelf قال:


> أنت بكلامك هذا تخالف ما جاء بالكتاب المقدس:
> يوحنا المعمدان كان يعمد الذين يقومون بعمل الخطيئة بالماء.
> 
> يوحنا المعمدان قام بتعميد المسيح نفسة.
> أذكر لى ما هى خطيئة يوحنا المعمدان.



إذكر لي أنت أين قال الكتاب المقدس أن القديس يوحنا المعمدان بلا خطية!!!!!


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



Anestas!a قال:


> إذكر لي أنت أين قال الكتاب المقدس أن القديس يوحنا المعمدان بلا خطية!!!!!




[
SIZE="5"][/SIZE]


أنا لا أجادل لمجرد الجدال . فأنا أريد أن أثبت للأخوة أن هناك رجل على الأرض وقت ظهور المسيح كان أيضا بلا خطيئة:
الم يكن يعمد فى البريةويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا.وأعتمد منه جميع اليهود وأهل أورشليم فى نهر الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم.

وللرد على السؤال الغريب "لم يذكر الكتاب أن المعمدان أخطأ فهل لابد أن يقول أنه بلا خطيئة"!


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



Anestas!a قال:


> إذكر لي أنت أين قال الكتاب المقدس أن القديس يوحنا المعمدان بلا خطية!!!!!






يوحنا المعمدان :



فلنأخذ من انجيل لوقا بعض المقتطفات عن يوحنا المعمدان الذى ننساه:

__الأصحاح الأول__..
ولم يكن لهما ولد اذ كانت اليصابات عاقرا. -7-

فظهر له ملاك الرب واقفا عن يمين مذبح البخور. -11-

فقال له الملاك لا تخف يا زكريا لأن طلبتك قد سمعت وامرأتك اليصابات ستلد لك ابنا وتسميه يوحنا. -13-

ويكون لك فرح وابتهاج وكثيرون سيفرحون بولادته. -14-

لأنه يكون عظيما أمام الرب وخمرا ومسكرا لا يشرب ومن بطن أمه يمتلىء من الروح القدس. -15-

ويرد كثيرين من بنى اسرائيل الى الرب الاههم. -16-

ويتقدم أمامه بروح ايليا وقوته ليرد قلوب قلوب الأباء الى الأبناء والعصاة الى فكر الأبرارلكى يهيىء للرب شعبا مستعدا. -17-

                                                                   ي_ت_ب_ع.......


----------



## صوت الرب (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



> الم يكن يعمد فى البريةويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا.وأعتمد منه جميع اليهود وأهل أورشليم فى نهر الأردن معترفين بخطاياهم.


*عزيزي 
كهنة الكنيسة يكرزون بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا
و يعمدون جميع المسيحين
فهل هذا يعني أن كهنة الكنيسة بلا خطيئة أصلية
الجميع أخطأوا و الجميع أعازوا مجد ألله*


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



nightelf قال:


> يوحنا المعمدان :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






أرجو الأنتباه:

1- اليصابات كانت عاقر أى لا تلد.
2-كانت اليصابات أيضا متقدمه فى العمر بجانب أنها عاقر.
3-زوجها كان متقدم فى العمر أيضا.
4-يمتلىء فى بطن أمه من الروح القدس.

                                                                 ى_ت_ب_ع.......


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



صوت الرب قال:


> *عزيزي
> كهنة الكنيسة يكرزون بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا
> و يعمدون جميع المسيحين
> فهل هذا يعني أن كهنة الكنيسة بلا خطيئة أصلية
> الجميع أخطأوا و الجميع أعازوا مجد ألله*



ما هى الخطيئه التى فعلها يوحنا أأت لى بقول يقول أن المعمدان الممتلىء من الروح القدس قد فعل خطيئة؟


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



nightelf قال:


> ما هى الخطيئه التى فعلها يوحنا أأت لى بقول يقول أن المعمدان الممتلىء من الروح القدس قد فعل خطيئة؟


ما معنى أن يوحنا " يمتلىء من الروح القدس فى بطن أمة ". ؟


----------



## nightelf (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان:

كان ميلادة معجزة بلا شك :

1- ولد من أم عاقر متقدمة فى العمر.
2-أمتلىء فى بطن أمه من الروح القدس.
3-بشر به ملاك الرب.
4-يكون عظيما أمام الرب.
4-يفرح الناس لولادته أى أنه بشرى.
5-لا يشرب الخمر و المسكر.
6-يرد العصاة الى فكر الأبرار ويرد الأباء الى الأبناء ويرد كثيرا من بنى اسرائيل الى الرب.

                                                                             يتبع...


----------



## Tabitha (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

يا زميل nightelf 
تتحدث عن القديس العظيم يوحنا المعمدان وعن مدى عظمته ... وهل نحن نشكك في هذا!!
بلاش لف ودوران ومحاولة بائسة من تغيير الموضوع ... أنت قلت:



> أنا لا أجادل لمجرد الجدال . *فأنا أريد أن أثبت *للأخوة أن هناك رجل على الأرض وقت ظهور المسيح كان أيضا بلا خطيئة:




جيد جدا ما هي ادلتك لتثبت ما تقول!! 
بصراحة حوار غريب جدا .. تعودت دائما ممن يحاورني بأن يستند على الدلائل والبراهين وليس بكلام إنشائي وإجتهادات شخصية حتى عمري ما سمعت بها!


اكرر مرة اخرى:


Anestas!a قال:


> إذكر لي أنت أين قال الكتاب المقدس أن القديس يوحنا المعمدان بلا خطية!!!!!




ده اذا عرفت اساسا!!
وبعدين لو هاترجع وتقول لإن الكتاب لم يذكر له اي خطية ... 
لو ده مبدأك .. طيب ما ناس وقديسين كثيرين ذكروا بالكتاب المقدس ولم يشير الكتاب الى خطاياهم!
هل الكتاب المقدس كتب أساسا ليسرد لنا خطايا الناس فقط!!! أمرك غريب جدااا!

وبعدين لا تزعل بأقرب فرصة هانزل موضوع عن أعظم مواليد النساء القديس العظيم يوحنا المعمدان ... 
ولما الموضوع ينزل هابعت لك عشان تشارك معايا بالموضوع طالما انت بتحبه كده (بصراحة بعض الاجزاء بمشاركاتك عن القديس يوحنا عجبتني)

ولكن الوحيد الوحيد الوحيد الذي أشار الكتاب المقدس وأكد أنه بلا خطية هو الكامل السيد المسيح له كل المجد

اهتم بما هو نافع لخلاصك يا اخي افضل بكثير من المجادلات بامور محسومة اساسا والإجابة بداخلك صدقني


ملاحظة اخيرة:
الموضوع اساسا يتحدث عن "لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء" ياريت الالتزام وعدم التشتيت.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

الأخ الفاضل /nightelf 
++++ توجد خطية موروثة ، بالإضافة للخطية الفعلية التى يفعلها الإنسان بنفسه . 
+++++ الوحيد الذى بلا خطية على وجه الإطلاق ، لا موروثة ولا فعلية ، هو السيد المسيح . + وذلك سهل التصديق بالنسبة لسيادتك ، لأن عندك أن الشيطان ينخس كل مولود فى جنبه إلاّ المسيح .
+++++ وعن إيماننا بتأثير خطية آدم على الجنس البشرى كله ، يوجد موضوع فى منتدانا هذا ، بعنوان : تلخيص للحوار بالمنتدى عن توريث الخطية ، فرجاء الرجوع له .
+++++++++++++ أما عن ميلاد يوحنا ، فكان بمعجزة ، من جهة إعطاء القدرة على الإنجاب للشيخين ، وليس على مستوى المعجزة التى ليس لها مثيل التى لربنا يسوع المسيح . + فهذه نقرة وتلك نقرة ، كما يقولون .
++++ وكونه قديساً عظيماً ، لا شك فيه ، ولكن على مستوى لا يمكن مقارنته بمستوى من شهد هو ذاته عنه بأنه لا يستحق أن ينحنى ويحلَّ سيور حذائه ، فبره محدود بالمقارنة بالبر المطلق الذى لربنا يسوع ، الذى من بره ننال التبرير من خطايانا .
+++++++ ولا عتب على سيادتك فى هذا التداخل فى الأفكار ، لأنها مواضيع كبيرة فعلاً ، وتحتاج للشيئ الكثير من التدقيق .
++++ والمبدأ العام لفهم الإنجيل ، هو الفكر الشامل المتكامل ، فلا ينفع أن نأخذ آية من هنا مع آية من هناك ، ونصنع منها موضوعاً ، بل يجب دراسة الإنجيل ككل غير متجزئ ، وإلاّ سنجد أنفسنا عاجزين عن الفهم الصحيح ، ونجد أننا نتخبط بين الآيات التى تتعارض مع هذا الفهم المتجزيئ .


----------



## nightelf (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل /nightelf
> ++++ توجد خطية موروثة ، بالإضافة للخطية الفعلية التى يفعلها الإنسان بنفسه .
> +++++ الوحيد الذى بلا خطية على وجه الإطلاق ، لا موروثة ولا فعلية ، هو السيد المسيح . + وذلك سهل التصديق بالنسبة لسيادتك ، لأن عندك أن الشيطان ينخس كل مولود فى جنبه إلاّ المسيح .
> +++++ وعن إيماننا بتأثير خطية آدم على الجنس البشرى كله ، يوجد موضوع فى منتدانا هذا ، بعنوان : تلخيص للحوار بالمنتدى عن توريث الخطية ، فرجاء الرجوع له .
> ...


 
---- الموضوع كما أعلم من العنوان لماذا المسيح فى بطن العذراء؟


----------



## nightelf (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



My Rock قال:


> مش بتلاحظ انك بتناقض نفسك؟
> 
> بتقول انها عذراء و بتقول انها بتحبل بتؤم؟ مين هذا الثاني الي تحبل فيه بغير الروح القدس؟


 
------ ولماذا لا يستطيع الروح القدس أن ينجب ابناء أخرين ؟
على حد علمى أن المسيح كان له اخوات. هل أنا مخطىء؟!


----------



## nightelf (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل /nightelf
> ++++ توجد خطية موروثة ، بالإضافة للخطية الفعلية التى يفعلها الإنسان بنفسه .
> +++++ الوحيد الذى بلا خطية على وجه الإطلاق ، لا موروثة ولا فعلية ، هو السيد المسيح . + وذلك سهل التصديق بالنسبة لسيادتك ، لأن عندك أن الشيطان ينخس كل مولود فى جنبه إلاّ المسيح .
> +++++ وعن إيماننا بتأثير خطية آدم على الجنس البشرى كله ، يوجد موضوع فى منتدانا هذا ، بعنوان : تلخيص للحوار بالمنتدى عن توريث الخطية ، فرجاء الرجوع له .
> ...


 
- سيدى العزيز : لست متخبطا كما نعتنى انما أحاول أن أوصل لسيادتك أشياء:
-- لقد قارنت بين المواليد العاديين وبين ما تقول أنه: " مولود لله غير مخلوق ".فا لمقارنة بينة وبين المواليد البشرية مقارنة ظالمة ولا داعى لها فالمولود لله" بالطبع حسب فكرك " يخشى الشيطان أن يقرب منة طبعا.
--- التخبط هنا يا سيدى يرجعنا الى الموضوع الأصلى وهو " لماذا يسوع فى بطن العذراء؟
---- أما عن يوحنا المعمدان : أحب أن أذكرك أيضا أن أمه حبلت به وأمتلأت من الروح القدس.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

الأخت الفاضلة / محبة لله
++++ الله قادر على كل شيئ ، لا أحد يقول بغير ذلك 
++++ ولكن الله عادل ، فقوته لا تلغى أنه هو الحق ، فتصرفاته ليست تعسفية ولا غوغائية ، بل محكمة جداً .
+++ وأيضاً ، الله حكيم ، فتصرفاته عقلانية ، فكلها معمولة بحكمة ، فهو يفعل كل ما يريد ، بحكمته السامية التى تعلو عن مداركنا ، ولا يصح أن نقول له : لماذا لم تفعل هذا الأمر بالطريقة التى نقررها نحن ؟ + لا يصح أن نقول هذا .
+++++ الأصل فى الموضوع هو :- هل نؤمن به ، أم لا ؟ ، فإن كنا نؤمن به ، فإننا سنؤمن بأنه يفعل كل شيئ بأعلى مستوى من الحكمة والحق والعدل والرحمة ، معاً .


----------



## zamorano_egy (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يسوع كان في بطن العذراء*

شكرا علي الاجابات


----------

